# A Video of my Boys



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick video of my boys!! Riley and sharkbait are in temporary containers, their divided tank sprung a leak  But Im getting a new tank at some point this week! 

Enjoy :wub: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBAfsIDgWrA


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

I AM SoooOoooOOooOOoooOo
OOoooOooOooooOooooOOoo
OOooooOooooOooooOooOOoo JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.... they are VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! They remind me of Red Firefish in the way that they swim.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Again, I love the name sharkbait!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They are sooooo pretty. I subscribed. My user is carebearsmiley150.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a lot of bettas.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> That is a lot of bettas.


Haha that's not including the hospital tank in the bath room containing one more male, or the sorority tank containing 14 females, or the growout tank containing 11 unsexed juveniles! :fish:


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Again, I love the name sharkbait!!!


Finding Nemo! The only way I know that is because my son is watching it right now.

Nice looking Bettas! Very gorgeous fish.
Where did you get Riley from?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Flare said:


> Haha that's not including the hospital tank in the bath room containing one more male, or the sorority tank containing 14 females, or the growout tank containing 11 unsexed juveniles! :fish:


That's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

not if flare cares for them properly... and it looks like she does.... no differnent from some who have several large tanks spread around.... she is in this because she loves bettas and it looks like she has housed they properly!!! i think flare is doing a wonderful job at taking the best of care for her bettas.... sorry if this makes anyone upset... just my opinion!!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol. Yeah i have six tanks so far and growing. i started with one 10 gallon at the beginning of the summer and look where that got me.. lol. i hope to get a 30 gallon for christmas or possibly something bigger so i can keep some larger scale fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol flare and bettas just go together!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> That's a bit ridiculous.


And that's your opinion  I love everyone one of my bettas and they're well taken care of and that is all that matters, besides I have nowhere near the amount that the big breeders/show goers have, though I would love to one day!!



Amelia26 said:


> not if flare cares for them properly... and it looks like she does.... no differnent from some who have several large tanks spread around.... she is in this because she loves bettas and it looks like she has housed they properly!!! i think flare is doing a wonderful job at taking the best of care for her bettas.... sorry if this makes anyone upset... just my opinion!!!!


Thanks hun :angel: *hugs*



Betta man said:


> lol flare and bettas just go together!


We sure do!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

adamxatomic said:


> Finding Nemo! The only way I know that is because my son is watching it right now.
> 
> Nice looking Bettas! Very gorgeous fish.
> Where did you get Riley from?


Believe it or not, I got Riley from Petsmart!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ur welcome *hugs to u to* (-:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Amelia26 said:


> not if flare cares for them properly... and it looks like she does.... no differnent from some who have several large tanks spread around.... she is in this because she loves bettas and it looks like she has housed they properly!!! i think flare is doing a wonderful job at taking the best of care for her bettas.... sorry if this makes anyone upset... just my opinion!!!!


Oh how I love when people imply connotation on the Internet. I was merely stating astonishment, not negative feelings. I have had more tanks with more fish in them, but I didn't fill every one of them with bettas.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

most of the time when someone says something is ridiculous its not in a positive way... and apparently flare thought it negative to... it maybe helpful to fully explain feelings so others dont confuse what ur saying.... sorry to have upset you...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Again you have not upset me. Although it would be better if you just assumed that people are not trying to sound angry unless it is obvious. Nothing I have said at all would be definitively negative. If you read them in a happy mood, then they actually sound joking. Live thinking positive about whatever you can, and things won't make you as angry at all.

You did not upset me with the last post either. I would just like to clarify my intentions.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Didn't you rescue sharkbait and wildfire on the same day?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Betta man said:


> Didn't you rescue sharkbait and wildfire on the same day?


Nope I rescued Sharkbait and Squishy on the same day, unfortunately Squishy didn't make it


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Oh how I love when people imply connotation on the Internet. I was merely stating astonishment, not negative feelings. I have had more tanks with more fish in them, but I didn't fill every one of them with bettas.


I apologize for taking what you said the wrong way :console:


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

I enjoyed watching! your blue marble looks great, Logan right?


----------

